# Intralipids



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All,

I've been off FF friends for a while but lurking as was dealing with our first failed cycle back in August. After much crying and cake eating we are ready to try again with our frozen embies.

Am interested in trying intralipids but am slightly confused having been to the Fertility Show earlier this month. It really was Clinic versus Clinic especially in the seminar talks.

I've rung round a few places as my clinic doesn't offer it but am confused about whether it is an injection or an IV infusion. If it is an IV infusion, how long does it last? 

Can anyone help? I feel a bit stupid ringing the clinics back to ask such a basic question.

Thanks,

Wonder xx


----------



## CharlieClarke (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi!

Its an iv infusion, mine usually takes about an hr to 1 hr 30 depending on how fast I have it. Costs 120.00 with independent nurses. x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks CharlieClarke!


----------



## concho007 (Oct 18, 2015)

We had intralipids under the Agora in Hove and they send a nurse from Healthcare at home around and its an IV infusion which takes 2 hours. Cost £250

Had it twice under the Lister which is done on your egg collection day and it is also an iv infusion which takes about 5 hours, Cost £50

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks all, we opted for Independent Nursing. They were fine x


----------

